# Affording the Hunt



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

I have been researching other states ya know, just for fun. Am I understanding it right? Must buy a license to apply for the permit, then if drawn, pay for the full permit? This occurs to build points as well in other states? Then, repeat year after year?? 
How in the world do people afford it? Even if I had an amazing job it still is a butt ton of money.


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Yes it gets expensive fast, and some states require the full amount of the tag when you apply.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Yeah Wyoming does that. But they refund you after. Wyoming also allows you to buy a point after the drawing for just the cost of the point. Not sure how other states work though.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

With Wyoming you don't have to purchase a hunting license like a few other states to put in for the draw but as was mentioned the tag fee is up front. 

Arizona you need to have a hunting license to put in for the draw and a hunting license that is valid when you go hunting if you draw a tag. Tag fees are post draw. 

Colorado just started the requirement to purchase a hunting license for the draw and hunt along with the tag fee. Tag fees are now post draw, they used to be pre draw. 

I can see Utah changing their system of requiring a hunting license just for the draw. A lot of people purchase one just at the end of the application period and then use the same license the next year, so they get two years use out of one license. They are fine as long as they don't plan on hunting small game if they draw a tag the second year.. 

As for affording them, you just have to do what you have to do if you want to hunt out of state. I get a Arizona hunting license every year but I also draw our every year for javelina which I go hunt in February along with small game. The quail hunting down there is fantastic.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

It does get expensive really quick if a person is not careful. 

One thing that has helped me is making a list of hunts that I REALLY want to do, and then ones that would be cool to do and then prioritize from there!


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

olibooger said:


> I have been researching other states ya know, just for fun. Am I understanding it right? Must buy a license to apply for the permit, then if drawn, pay for the full permit? This occurs to build points as well in other states? Then, repeat year after year??
> How in the world do people afford it? Even if I had an amazing job it still is a butt ton of money.


To play the point game in't really all that expensive if you want to hunt, now some of the tags are expensive when you draw.

Here are some general close as my memory remembers costs.
AZ $160 for the license and $10 a point
WY $30 to $50 a point depending on species.
MT $30 to $50 a point depending on species.
NM $65 for license and $15 ish application fee

So for around $500 a year a guy can play the point game in the above 4 states. Ya $500 is a bit of money but its spread out over 3 or so month.

By the time I'm done with the year I figure I have close to $1000 in applications by the time I play all the Utah options but I'm getting older and know my good hunting years will be winding down so I might as well pay to play why I can.

Big thing is keeping track of all the closing dates and as you build points making sure you spread out your tag draws so you don't have a bunch of good hunts all the same year along with a bunch of high priced tags in the same year.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

muddydogs said:


> I play all the Utah options but I'm getting older and know my good hunting years will be winding down so I might as well pay to play why I can.


Just so that you know all is not lost.

Most of my best hunts have came after I turned 60.

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

It can be expensive for sure, but like others have pointed out, building points in other states isn't too terrible. It's the tag fees that can be the tough part. I've been away from UT for the past 6 years now and have taken advantage of the ability to apply for points for all LE and OIL species. Once I'm actually able to afford the tag fees (after residency), I'll be putting my name in the hat to actually try to draw the tag.


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

I guess once you break it down it isnt too too terrible. It is definitely something to plan for throughout the year. It makes a lot of sense to build points and try to keep the likelihood of drawing good tags separated from year to year

You have to pay for the entire tag in Wyoming up front? Goodness that is wild. Best to set aside a few grand just for the in case tags each year. 
I caught the refund part but dang...

For some reason I thought all of the draws require a valid hunting license to even put it for the draw. Not having to do that changes things considerably. 

I feel like I've learned quite a bit in the past year and it just keeps coming at me. More to learn and more yearn (for).


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Get a CC just for hunting applications makes it easy to manage.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

I wish we Utahns had to pay tag prices up front...


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

shaner said:


> I wish we Utahns had to pay tag prices up front...


Why so the State can spend more money paying CC refund fee's? It cost states more then they make to refund the money.

If your one of toughs that think less people will apply if they have to pay up front may I direct your attention to New Mexico and Wyoming, 2 states that still charge all moneys up front, these 2 states don't have a lack of applicants what so ever so if you think Utah charging all fees up front will change anything for the better your mistaken.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

muddydogs said:


> Why so the State can spend more money paying CC refund fee's? It cost states more then they make to refund the money.
> 
> If your one of toughs that think less people will apply if they have to pay up front may I direct your attention to New Mexico and Wyoming, 2 states that still charge all moneys up front, these 2 states don't have a lack of applicants what so ever so if you think Utah charging all fees up front will change anything for the better your mistaken.


It would knock it down some. You wouldn't have grandma and grandpa putting in just in the hopes that they might draw so that they can mentor jr on a OIL or LE hunt, not to mention those living paycheck to paycheck.

One way around the CC fees is the just charge the customer the bank fee for applying with a CC. There are a few states that do this.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Critter said:


> It would knock it down some. You wouldn't have grandma and grandpa putting in just in the hopes that they might draw so that they can mentor jr on a OIL or LE hunt, not to mention those living paycheck to paycheck.
> 
> One way around the CC fees is the just charge the customer the bank fee for applying with a CC. There are a few states that do this.


It still doesn't cost grandpa anything to put it so why would it stop them. The one or two $20 monthly payments one might have to make between application and refund isn't going to stop all but a few unsequential people. Same with anyone living paycheck to paycheck, heck most paycheck people are carrying a CC balance so they won't even notice the extra monthly fee.

Face it charging full fees to the CC and paper applications cost the Fish and Game money so most states are going to collecting application fee's only and some states like AZ are going to online applications only. We're not going back to the old way anytime soon.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

muddydogs said:


> It still doesn't cost grandpa anything to put it so why would it stop them. The one or two $20 monthly payments one might have to make between application and refund isn't going to stop all but a few unsequential people. Same with anyone living paycheck to paycheck, heck most paycheck people are carrying a CC balance so they won't even notice the extra monthly fee.
> 
> Face it charging full fees to the CC and paper applications cost the Fish and Game money so most states are going to collecting application fee's only and some states like AZ are going to online applications only. We're not going back to the old way anytime soon.


If grandma and grandpa had to put the money up front they might rethink it. Also as I mentioned states are starting to charge a fee for CC use.

They will never go back because they are making a lot more money in the extra application fees on post pay applications.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I have spent a decent amount of time researching the application rules in different states. I'm no expert, but if you have a question, you are welcome to send me a PM and I'll tell you what I know.



CPAjeff said:


> One thing that has helped me is making a list of hunts that I REALLY want to do, and then ones that would be cool to do and then prioritize from there!


+1

I have a dedicated account that I fund each month at the same time I pay my bills. Then, before application season rolls around, I look at my list of priorities and see what I can do for the year. If you do that, you'll find your options will expand over time... unless you draw a really expensive tag and go on a really expensive hunt, like I did this year.  But hey, that's what the account is for!

Applying as a nonresident is expensive and is a hassle, but there are some interesting opportunities out there that you can't get any other way.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Buckfinder said:


> Yes it gets expensive fast, and some states require the full amount of the tag when you apply.


NM started to do that and people (residents) thought it would cut down on application numbers. It didn't, well, maybe the first year.

After that, people just got a special card for applications full well knowing that out of 10 apps they would get 9 if not 10 refunds, so no big deal at the end of the day.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

i think my OR license was $167 or so then i paid the rest later on after he knew the draws. He said he only sells what he knows 100% he will draw. There was a family (grand/dad/son) hunting there cause the place they had been hunting with for years over sold what he drew and they were pissed and changed guide services. 

They were very spoiled and used to walking 100 yards max to a field and dropping a 6X6, this hint they had to hike and work for it and they didn't get a chance at anything (other than spikes) because of it. I liked it and i was very proud that i had to hike my butt off and work very hard for my bull. We spent a full day just getting him off the mountain and back to camp , we even went logging down an old logging road to open it up to get our little truck back in a canyon. I agree it totally could have been a solid 7 days searching for bulls and if i wasn't confident in a long shot i may have came home with nothing so i feel EXTREMELY PRIVILEGED i was able to get him on the ground.

Sure is nice getting something though after a few tough years in UT and eating the tags. Now i feel i have more experience under my belt and it will help me in my UT hunts as well:mrgreen:


----------

